# What strange, wierd or cult movie do you like?



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

We all like the big block busters, some of us like foreign films but what about those personal indulgences for the strange, the weird or cult movies. Sure they're not for everyone and I know some of your friends and family don't get it, but they fascinate us.


A few of my favs:

The City of Lost Children










Brazil










Metropolis


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The Warriors
Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice to see you around Luther.

Here's a few of my non-mainstream favorites...

The Wraith (1986)
 

The Burbs (1989)


Moon (2009)
 

Trollhunter (2010)
 

Anything MST3K or Rifftrax


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Quiet earth (1985)









Better off dead (1985)









The Holy Grail (1975)









Just to name a few


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Nice to see you around Luther.
> 
> Here's are a few of my non-mainstream favorites...
> 
> The Wraith (1986)


I'm around, I just don't post as much as before.

I remember watching that and thinking it was the coolest car ever.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

A cult favorite and a good soundtrack on CD, too!
Won a lot of awards ( looky here )


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Good flick. Looks & sounds great on BD.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

eljay said:


> The Warriors
> Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning
> The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> Fantastic Mr. Fox


I just scored The Fantastic Mr. fox for $7.99 on bluray at BB!:R


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sure there's more, but right off the top of my head:
Phantasm
Delicatessen
Troll Hunter


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

jd371 said:


> I'm sure there's more, but right off the top of my head:
> Phantasm
> Delicatessen
> Troll Hunter


Delicatessen is one strange movie. The guys who did this also did The City of Lost Children.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> A cult favorite and a good soundtrack on CD, too!
> Won a lot of awards ( looky here )
> 
> View attachment 90545


A great film!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I Spit on Your Grave (1970's)
The Mad Butcher
Engine Trouble aka Junior


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Police academy!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Police academy!


Lol


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> Delicatessen is one strange movie. The guys who did this also did The City of Lost Children.


Yep, I have both those movies. 
Here's some more:
Eraserhead ( Remember seeing this when I was a teenager at the midnight showing at a local theater near me. You need to have the "right" head...so to speak when you see this. Guess that made it watchable back then, very weird.)
Rubber
eXistenZ
Wizards (1977 animation)
Heavy Metal


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

jd371 said:


> Yep, I have both those movies.
> Here's some more:
> Eraserhead ( Remember seeing this when I was a teenager at the midnight showing at a local theater near me. You need to have the "right" head...so to speak when you see this. Guess that made it watchable back then, very weird.)
> Rubber
> ...


Wizards is out there. Heavy Metal is one of my favorite animations. I have two copies of the music on vinyl from Heavy Metal.....STERNNNNN!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Fritz the Cat and The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Heavy metal!!! Wow, how could I forget?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Most definitely not films in the traditional sense, but we've watched animusic 1 and 2 countless times. Been waiting for number 3 for what seems like forever.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Most definitely not films in the traditional sense, but we've watched animusic 1 and 2 countless times. Been waiting for number 3 for what seems like forever.


I have them and the Bluray. I can' t wait for the Kickstarter funded 3 to come out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Animusic is very good. My kids love them also!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wardsweb said:


> I have them and the Bluray. I can' t wait for the Kickstarter funded 3 to come out.


 Ours are dvd. Is the blu Ray much better? I've been checking every couple of months. I think kickstarter had them funded in late 2013.(?) It's been hard to get info, although I did see last night someone mentioned earlier 2015. We'll see...


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> A cult favorite and a good soundtrack on CD, too!
> Won a lot of awards ( looky here )
> 
> View attachment 90545


I've not seen Run Lola Run in a really long time but I do remember liking it years back when I saw it. It's just about $10 on amazon for the bluray so I'll probably buy it 

I'm just going down the list of "cult movies" on wikipedia and there are more than a few that I like. I won't list them all because there would be too many, but I will list a lot:
Akira
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
Black Dynamite
Bloodsport
Commando
Con-Air (best Nic Cage movie along with The Rock and Face/Off )
Equilibrium
The Fifth Element
Galaxy Quest
Hard Boiled
In Bruges
Kung Fu Hustle
The Last Starfighter (I probably haven't seen this since I was a kid, but I remember liking it a whole lot)
The Princess Bride
The Raid
Universal Soldier
V for Vendetta


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Primer
Upstream Color


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

gorb said:


> I've not seen *Run Lola Run* in a really long time but I do remember liking it years back when I saw it. It's just about $10 on amazon for the bluray so I'll probably buy it
> 
> I'm just going down the list of "cult movies" on wikipedia and there are more than a few that I like. I won't list them all because there would be too many, but I will list a lot:
> <snip>
> ...


I vote for that! Both blu-rays are on their way!
_Leeloo Minai Lekarariba-Laminai-Tchai Ekbat De Sebat_ :bigsmile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A strong second for both *Run Lola Run* and *Fifth Element*. I have seen *Fifth Element* at least a dozen times and get giddy as a little kid every time. One of Bruce's finest performances (he is an under-rated actor IMO).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dazed and confused! Alright, alright, alright.....


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Bambi lol! Just kidding guys..Just kidding.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thanks to all for the kind words on my classic: Run Lola Run. I never would have guessed at the positive response!

Sooooo... how can you follow that act? I don't expect this one to do it, but it's a good flick anyway.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't know if it qualifies, but I feel it's a love or hate thing, so to me that's not mainstream at least. 
Last night I chose my special edition copy of T2. In 1991, there was nothing that I can remember that matched the liquid metal T-1000 terminator. Except maybe ahnolds t-800.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Has everyone heard... He'll be bawhk! :0)

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rofl!


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

A ClockWork Orange... One of my all time Favs. It can make your skin crawl which is pretty intense.

Apocalypse Now ... Another one of my favs. and I always remember ; "I love the smell of Jet fuel in the morning" "This beach is safe to surf" ...Love it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DC Cab.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Special export

Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Special export Attack of the killer tomatoes


 yes!!!! Rofl. Both great. ....in that way.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> DC Cab.


DC Cab is in my collection. I haven't seen it in years. Have you seen Bustin' Loose with Richard Prior? While not really a strange movie it's a family classic.


----------



## cvai (Mar 30, 2014)

OK, how about 

The Trilogy of Terror
The Cell 

or the once seen which cannot be unseen

The Human Centipede


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> DC Cab is in my collection. I haven't seen it in years. Have you seen Bustin' Loose with Richard Prior? While not really a strange movie it's a family classic.


 yes Richard is a one of a kind indeed. 
I have seen DC Cab more times than I'll admit to, but it's been awhile. My brother just got it today, and reminded me. Love that stupid movie...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

cvai said:


> OK, how about The Trilogy of Terror The Cell or the once seen which cannot be unseen The Human Centipede


 wow! I have heard of the human centipede. Haven't gotten to it yet. ...maybe never lol. I heard it's really bad. ???


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> Special export
> 
> Attack of the killer tomatoes


That was a great one.... I will always love the tomatoes putting on the ear muffs so they did not hear the music.... they were clever tomatoes.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I was afraid someone would bring up Human Centipede. Yikes! Beyond twisted! But it fits the category, definitely a weird one.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't seen "The Human Centipede" (and I never will) but, from everything I've read, the sequel - which I also haven't seen (and never will) - is supposed to be considerably worse. And then there's the latest instalment (THC3), coming out next month...


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of this movie .... "day of the dolphin" ? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069946/

I think this is a crazy movie.... Dolphin assassins! I saw this on VHS years ago


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going with Peter on this one:

Moon.

GREAT flick.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

fschris said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this movie .... "day of the dolphin" ? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069946/ I think this is a crazy movie.... Dolphin assassins! I saw this on VHS years ago


 wow. Just wow. 
How bout this nugget?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091499/
Maximum overdrive.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's one that you don't often read/hear about...mainstream director, but one of his lesser known films:

Death Proof

Was released as part of the Grindhouse double feature. Wasn't as crazy about the first film on the disc (Planet Terror), but the whole package is really neat with lots of previews and touches to make it feel like a double-feature from the 1970's.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0462322/?ref_=ttmd_md_nm


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Moon was GREAT!

Another with Sam Rockwell at his nuttiest: Confessions of a Dangerous Mind.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Here's one that you don't often read/hear about...mainstream director, but one of his lesser known films:
> 
> Death Proof
> 
> ...


We saw Death Proof. It was really good plus my wife really likes movies were females kick tails lol.


----------



## cvai (Mar 30, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> wow! I have heard of the human centipede. Haven't gotten to it yet. ...maybe never lol. I heard it's really bad. ???


Oh! make no mistake, it is . I was on one of my random bad movie adventures when i happened upon it. yet i found it's bizarreness compelling enough to sit throughonder::coocoo:


ok how about
Evil Dead 
Hellraiser 
naked lunch


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

death proof was amazing movie ... then again Quentin Tarantino is awesome. like just about everything he does. i think he is big about using film as well not digital.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

lets dig deep here.... when i was about 12 I saw this. that would be in the 80's... i still remember this movie!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078405/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2

scared the living day lights out of me... plus it was probably rated R! its for sale on DVD on ebay im seriously thinking about getting it...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

fschris said:


> lets dig deep here.... when i was about 12 I saw this. that would be in the 80's... i still remember this movie!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078405/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
> 
> scared the living day lights out of me... plus it was probably rated R! its for sale on DVD on ebay im seriously thinking about getting it...


I have this movie. Yes a must own indeed!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

fschris said:


> lets dig deep here.... when i was about 12 I saw this. that would be in the 80's... i still remember this movie!! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078405/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2 scared the living day lights out of me... plus it was probably rated R! its for sale on DVD on ebay im seriously thinking about getting it...


 very deep indeed. I dug this way back.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

cvai said:


> Oh! make no mistake, it is . I was on one of my random bad movie adventures when i happened upon it. yet i found it's bizarreness compelling enough to sit throughonder::coocoo: ok how about Evil Dead Hellraiser naked lunch


 I am probably twisted enough to sit through centipede. Not that you have to be. 
Evil dead? Yep. Hellraiser? Yep. Don't know naked lunch. Doesn't present well on imbd lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088708/
As a kid this was awesome. I'd probably barf now. Lol


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know if this one qualifies, but I cannot even guess how many times I watched this movie.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083630/?ref_=nv_sr_1
Beastmaster


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah Charlie, I think that one fits. Seen it a few times myself.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space
KISS Meets the Phantom of the Park
Heavy Metal
Fritz the Cat
If Looks Could Kill
Johnny Be Good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

thrillcat said:


> Killer Klowns from Outer Space KISS Meets the Phantom of the Park Heavy Metal Fritz the Cat If Looks Could Kill Johnny Be Good Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 wow! Kiss meets the phantom of the park. That was really something. Hilarious that they didn't even use Peter Criss's voice.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

And that Ace was so belligerently drunk the hole time he would only make noises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

thrillcat said:


> And that Ace was so belligerently drunk the hole time he would only make noises. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 rofl! That's hilarious. And true. Wonder what would happen if I showed up to work wasted?


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------

